# Match Quadras with Music Genres



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

Pop-Alpha
Jazz-Delta
Trance-Beta
Rock/Metal-Gamma
Punk-Beta
Hiphop-Beta/Alpha
Rap-Beta/Gamma
Dance/Electronic-??
.
.
.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Alpha SF - Pop/country
Alpha NT - Glam metal/Parody songs

Beta NF - Gothic/symphonic
Beta ST - Dubstep/Hip-Hop

Gamma NT - Industrial metal/Progressive rock
Gamma SF - Hardcore punk/Japanese melodic rock

Delta ST - Classical music/Jazz
Delta NF - Emo punk/Disney musical


----------



## Anonymous Disaster (Mar 15, 2016)

Alpha: electronic, swing, pop, disco, pop/punk, pop/rock

Beta: hip-hop, rap, glam metal, power metal, symphonic/gothic

Gamma: hip-hop, heavy metal, hard rock

Delta: hippie music, indie rock, dream pop, brit pop


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

Alpha: Pop/soft rock, reggae, trance, ambient, electronic.
Beta: Dubstep, hip-hop, rap, punk, theme songs, "pump-up" music played at sports events.
Gamma: Underground rap, hard rock, heavy metal, industrial.
Delta: Folk, indie rock, sentimental ballads, country, classic rock.


----------

